# Google- Best cure for stomach troubles-- which probiotics work and why - CNN



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7>[TR][TD]<img alt="" height="1" width="1">Best cure for stomach troubles-- which probiotics work and whyCNNSome 10 million American women know the belly pain and bloating discomfort of *irritable bowel syndrome* (IBS). Experts don't fully understand what causes IBS, nor do they have effective meds to treat it. But some of the most encouraging news comes out *...*[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]View the full article


----------

